

WebGL Stats - daeken
http://webglstats.com/

======
rprospero
I was a little surprised that Linux and iOs were the worst Desktop and Mobile
adoption points. Of course, mobile was slightly cheating, as I doubt that that
RimOS stats are significant. Still considering that they found zero support
from IE, it's amazing that Windows still beats Linux. I'm guessing it's a
driver issue?

~~~
patrickaljord
It isn't surprising at all that Linux is behind. Most linux graphic drivers
are in bad state and are blacklisted by both Chrome and Firefox, I use linux
by the way. As for iOS, Safari mobile doesn't support WebGL (iAds do), so
neither are surprising.

~~~
ilaksh
Maybe they could just not blacklist.. I think its bullshit.

~~~
thristian
I'd much rather blacklisting than having web-code be able to crash my entire
window system, or even just my browser.

(That said, I'm one of the few people lucky enough to have Intel graphics
hardware, so I have pretty great Linux drivers. I might feel differently if I
were forced to use something from nVidia or ATi.)

------
kayoone
Looks like the sites who have the tracker embedded are very developer centric
which means that real world WEB GL Adoption is probably much much lower.
Nevertheless it should grow quickly in the months to come.

~~~
dristic
I agree with this. The adoption is probably half or even less of what this web
site states. I mean, people still use IE 7!

------
codedivine
"RimOs: 100%" I do love the great WebGL support on the Playbook browser :)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Great browser support is about the only thing Rim is doing right. They should
go all in on web apps. Join Mozilla's WebAPI project, make web apps a first-
class citizen on BBX (not requiring their own webworks stuff)

------
p0nce
Interesting. As a former desktop OpenGL developer I would also care about
vertex texture fetch support and mipmap generation.

------
treeform
This tool from the site is great in helping you choose what webGL features to
use: <http://webglstats.com/canuse.html>

------
ricardobeat
Needs _way_ more data points, 11k visits is nothing.

~~~
kayoone
also a much broader audience, currently its almost developers/gamers only who
of course have up to date browsers.

------
jiggy2011
Oh look , IE letting the side down _again_

